# Dispersal sales



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm just curious if anyone has had any experiences buying from dispersal or any of the boer sales? I see some nice goats in the catalogs and watched a few online auctions. But no personal experience with them or auctions in general.

I made plans to go to a dispersal sale in May. I really like the breeders goats, probably can't afford them, but I'm really looking forward to going anyhow. 
If there is anything I should know ahead of time I'd appreciate the advice. 
I would be sure to look over the animals and make sure they all look good and no signs of sickness/abscesses etc. or major faults.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I went to the True Colors 2014 sale last May (I think?) and it was such a great experience. Everyone was super nice and kind which make me enjoy goat people even more. 

There isn't much of a differenece between online and in-person other than you can see the goats with your own two eyes. We purchased our Horns & Halos Little Bit Rosie on the Wild and Wonderful online auction and she didn't look like what I remembered, but she is what i wanted.

You may take more of a risk in person because you can see the competitive bidders bidding against you. Unlike online where you see the price and can think more rationally behind a computer screen. One just gets so caught up in the atmosphere!

Let me put it this way: we purchased 3 does in-person at an auction but only 1 online.  I don't regret a single decision we made.

I would love to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Production sale, warning, well known breeder Jack Maulden experienced this, so be careful.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Pam, Jack Maudlin info is excellent.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I've only bought one doe at a sale... and it was by "proxy bidding". I saw her in person the day before the sale and then told the manager lady how much I was willing to pay for the doe, and they bid for me. I really liked doing it that way since I couldn't be there the day of the sale. We got her for a couple hundred less than I proxy bid for too! 

Buying from a picture alone is something I will never do or suggest anyone to do. If you can view them on a live video as they are selling or after seeing them in person that would be safest.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree and would not trust pictures. Live feeds are the best to see, and the only way I have done it if you can't make it to a sale. You have no idea if they currently look like their photo and 9/10, they don't. 

Go to sales with reputable breeders. That's how you avoid diseases, but even then that's not 100% guaranteed. You just need to be cautious. I wouldn't buy a doe or a buck from a sale without knowing a lot about the farm they came from.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't trust pictures any more either. This last one I went to in the catalog they had this nice little doe and I was like 'wow she is huge for her age and I want her' in person she was normal size for her age. I don't think I will ever buy a goat online after that because I would have totally spent way more money then she was worth. 
But I've been to 2 of them over the years, the first was 3 hours away and had it where you had a hour to look them over before the sale, I liked that. The second was also 3 hours away and I didn't like that so much. I wasn't driving 3 hours for both days but I did make sure I sat close to the front where I could see them up close. They are fun sales to go to. I got 2 that were on my list and one I didn't even consider putting on my list from the picture they had of her in the catalog. 
But same as with private sellers you can call them and ask if they test their herd, what kind of management they practice and any other questions you have. The only real advise I have is if they have 2 goats and it's choice when you get the papers make sure they are signed lol. I had choice and they didn't sign mine and I was freaking but I called her and she went ahead and sent a email to ABGA explaining what happened and to transfer the papers when I send them in.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. that video is scary, what a shame.

I'm very concerned about bringing something like CL home. 
The one I'm going to is a dispersal sale, the A Bar sale. I think there will be about 150 goats. I'm going to go the day before and make sure to look over them careful for any and everything.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Have fun at the sale, hopefully you are able to buy a doe or two and have a great experience 

I've never been to a sale, but would love to go! Of course I would need to save back some $$ so I can actually buy! 
I've heard some horror stories about going by pictures, and not seeing the goats in person. I've heard things like CL, bites & teats not being acceptable despite the advertisement. Then of course the goats not looking as good as their photos which tend to get a lot of care in photoshop.
Those are the biggest complaints I've heard from various on line boer groups.

If you were going to a sale with a catalog, look at who the seller is, and maybe google info to find out if there is any positive/negative stuff out there on them on the internet? Or you can always ask your goat friends for any good/bad references on them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, just want breeders to be aware. Jack Mauldin has really nice stock, but was wronged, so it can happen to anyone. 

Looking them over is a good idea, but not always a guarantee, so be careful.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Just have fun with caution! It is a great atmosphere. It is fun to go and not even buy a goat.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you Toth  I've learned a lot from the Mauldins site. 
Btw- I can't wait to see what your new buck produces. I really like him. 


I had one breeder tell me about one of the sales she went too and many of the does had horrible teat structure and were not as described. I won't go by pictures alone either. Too much of a risk!

I'm going to contact the breeder and ask a few questions. See about health issues, testing etc. I haven't found anything bad about them, but I will do more digging and searching. I actually kind of picked out a doeling already. One of their ennobled does had a paint kid that I really like. But I may behave and not come home with anything. 

Countrylineacres- You are right. Its been so much fun meeting other goat people. They are a lot friendlier and more helpful than the dog and horse people I'm used too. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you and can't wait to see what he produces as well. :wink:

Good luck, sounds like you are going to ask the right questions.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I hear ya, just want breeders to be aware. Jack Mauldin has really nice stock, but was wronged, so it can happen to anyone.
> 
> Looking them over is a good idea, but not always a guarantee, so be careful.


Jack HAD nice stock. The powers that be got tired of him being a rabble rouser.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Rainydayfarm- If you go to a sale, look at the treats. Most people will let you go in the pen, look at the doe, feel her, and they may talk about her and other goats the have for sale. Also look at other does or bucks even if they are not on your list. I have brought a doe that we didn't look at a lot. However she is a nice doe with nice teats. Do not be afraid to look at old does. They are older, but most have many years left to kid, and be shown in a show with younger kids learning the ropes.

We have never nodded on a online auction before and we go to live auctions. I don't have any advice, but I see a lot for other breeders that has a lot of information for you. My dad it wouldn't be fun if we stay at home and watch on the computer, and they same time the catalogs may be lie. There are a few that I have seen that have not lie, but there are a few that has. I hope you good luck, and have fun while learning lots of stuff.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would expect that they would let you to in or at least pull a leg up for you to see for your own eyes what her teats look like. But the one I went to they were so helpful. I was just starting to go I to registered stock and they showed me and explained a lot to me. I guess not all of them would be quite so helpful but the way I look at it is if they want your money they better be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll definitely look through them all. Hopefully they are honest and won't mind me checking them over. They've been very nice and friendly so far.  They don't have all their goats listed online yet. I'm assuming some of the 150, are recip does. I'll be sure to keep y'all updated if I do come home with something.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Do you mind me asking what dispersal sale you are looking at attending it sounds like one I was thinking about going to


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That would be cool if it was the same 
Its the A Bar Dispersal sale up in Snyder, Tx.
Here is the FB link, I hope its ok I share it here.

https://www.facebook.com/events/822591491107572/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A goat friend of mine and I tried to buy a buck online last spring. We even had blood drawn and tested before the sale. Saw a video, etc. We thought we had enough money, but didn't. Ha. The biggest problem I have with online sales is, how the heck am I going to get the goat to my house? I would rather attend a sale in person and put my hands on the goat. Though I think you can confirm the catalog picture you saw fairly well by seeing the goat in the ring on your computer. With permission, I would check pigment, bites and teats myself. One thing that I have noticed is that some people really suck at taking pictures of their goats for the catalog. Sometimes these are really nice show goats that the owner just didn't take a decent picture of. These are bargains for the people that actually go through the pens and look at all the goats. Also, sometimes you will see at the big name breeder sales, that they let a few of their former customers in. Some of these customers' goats are just as nice as the big breeders, but bring way less money. 

I won't say "never", but I really have very little desire to buy an expensive doe that someone else raised. For me, the fun is in breeding the perfect goat myself. And, the goats I've raised in the past few years are already better than the does I bought from "big breeders". I'm sure using AI has helped.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> That would be cool tip fit was the same
> Its the A Bar Dispersal sale up in Snyder, Tx.
> Here is the FB link, I hope its ok I share it here.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/822591491107572/?ref=ts&fref=ts


Yes that's the one we were thinking about attending as well


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's awesome.  Hopefully we can both make it!!!

Tenacross-sorry about the buck. I would've been pretty disappointed.
On one auction I watched I did notice some very very nice goats going for 1/2 the price of the others due to the name. Its a shame, but it's like that everywhere I guess. :/
Unfortunately I can't quite rely on my own production yet. I only have 2 does that I will be breeding anytime soon. I'd like to get about 7-8 does eventually and use AI instead of keeping a buck. 
I really like the 2 bucks you had picked out, Maxed Out and Own The Throne.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RaineyDayFarms said:


> That's awesome.  Hopefully we can both make it!!!
> 
> Tenacross-sorry about the buck. I would've been pretty disappointed.
> On one auction I watched I did notice some very very nice goats going for 1/2 the price of the others due to the name. Its a shame, but it's like that everywhere I guess. :/
> ...


I have two bred to Maxed Out. One is an own daughter of Status Quo who is from a previous AI. So the hopeful resulting babies will be 75% AABG breeding, and I've never stepped foot in the state of Indiana.  My other doe I have bred to Maxed out is from colored goat breeding, so I'm hoping for some color there.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see those kids, especially from a status quo daughter!
I really hope you get some color from him. His colored kids are so nice!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They have some updated pics up now. Some very nice looking goats. I like looking through the catalog and picked out a couple of favorites.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I looked at it too waiting for pics of the red wether need doe


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Bred not need this dumb phone is not very smart


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah I've been waiting on more pics too. 
They update the facebook page pretty regularly though. And they have some videos. I'm keeping my eye on 3 right now!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Still not sure if I can go tho  I really want to 
I see some that really caught my eye lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

It will be online too, through dv auctions.  I asked if there will be transport and she said it shouldn't be an issue. I'm sure you can find someone to bring them back or close if you needed to. She's very helpful.
I really hope you can make it.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well I live in Texas it's not to far just not sure if we have plans


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh gotcha.
My old co-worker just moved to Snyder. She said its about an 8 hour drive from here in the middle of no where  Not looking forward to that part.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Well I guess 4 hrs one way isn't bad for me then lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Not too bad, but Still long enough lol
I think it will be worth it though


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

More than likely especially if you end up with 1 or 2 does


----------

